# Günstiger TFT Full-HD



## Heng (26. Februar 2009)

*Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Ich suchen einen günstigen TFT mit Full-HD. Bin bisher auf den FSC SL3230T gestoßen, den gibts schon ab 185€.
Würde meinen PC über dieses Kabel anschließen. Das Adapter Kabel überträgt doch HDCP oder?

Meine Anforderungen:
-Full-HD
-DVI + HDMI oder 2xHDMI da ich einen PC (mit Blu-Ray) und eine xBox anschließen möchte.
-min. 22"
-möglichst günstig

Wie findet ihr die Wahl, gibt es was günstigeres?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Also für einen TFT ist die Wahl ziemlich gut 

könnte dir auch nix besseres sagen(, aber warum TFT?)


----------



## Heng (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*



low_cost_user schrieb:


> Also für einen TFT ist die Wahl ziemlich gut
> 
> könnte dir auch nix besseres sagen(, aber warum TFT?)



Bzw. LCD


----------



## killer89 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Für den Preis... why not, man kanns ja immer noch zurückschicken  ich bin bei meinem etwas enttäuscht, denn ich hab immer n hakeliges Bild bei HDMI-Wiedergabe... (hab aber nen Acer 243W HDMI)

MfG


----------



## Stumpf (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Also ich habe den FSC SL3230T selbst und bin zufrieden. Ist natürlich klar das bei dem Preis keine Wunder zu erwarten sind, mir persönlich reicht er aber voll und ganz aus.

Ich nutze ihn hauptsächlich zum arbeiten/surfen/spielen/TV/Filme - also fast zu allem eigentlich. 

Bei Fragen: Fragen...

Grüße Stumpf


----------



## push@max (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Der hier scheint auch nicht so schlecht zu sein Viewsonic


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Hi

wenn der 16:10 wäre hätte ich gekauft .VIEWSONIC VX2433wm

gute Bewertungen


----------



## peterpanda (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

ich hab den iiyama prolite e2407hds und bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Heng (1. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Noch ne Frage: Unterstützen die heutigen Spiele beide Auflösungen (1920x1080 + 1920x1200) oder wird eine mehr bevorzugt. Möchte kein verzerrtes Bild.


----------



## killer89 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Die heutigen Spiele unterstützen die Auflösungen, wobei die 1080er etwas weniger Power von der Grafikkarte benötigt. Trotzdem braucht man am besten ein SLI/CF-System für die volle Power.
Verzerrt wird das Bild nicht, sofern der Monitor gut interpoliert. Die Interpolation ist von Monitor zu Monitor unterschiedlicht gut, was man beachten sollte.

Wenn dir der Monitor nicht gefällt, dann kannste ihn auch ohne Problem innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohe Grund zurückschicken (Fernabsatzgesetz).

MfG


----------



## elbe1981 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*



push@max schrieb:


> Der hier scheint auch nicht so schlecht zu sein Viewsonic


 
Ich würd lieber den Viewsonic VX2260wm nehmen, is ne Empfehlung der PCG vom 03/09, kostet auch nur 170,-


----------



## M4A1 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Hi,

Also falls es noch nicht zu spät ist, hier mein Vorschlag:

Acer V233H, kostet 160,--€ und ist ein Spitzengerät.
23Zoll 16:9 mit 5ms Reaktionszeit. Ich hab mir den jetzt erst gekauft und bin top zufrieden.

Gruß

flo


----------



## killer89 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Wenn ihr hier schon Monitore vorschlagt, dann macht auch wenigstens Angaben über die Interpolation...
Sind Schriften gut zu lesen? Wie wirkt Sie sich in Spielen aus (gröbere Pixel erkennbar?)
Ich aus meiner Sicht kann meinen Acer P243w HDMI eigentlich voll empfehlen, abgesehen von der Glare-Beschichtung...

MfG


----------



## Heng (1. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*



M4A1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also falls es noch nicht zu spät ist, hier mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



wo haste den her?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (1. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

24" Iiyama Pro Lite E2407HDS-B1 2ms 10000:1 300cd/m² HDMI Speaker - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!

Heute beim bekannten angeschaut, echt top das teil preis/leistung würde ich behaupten nicht zu toppen und 24 zoll full hd für 209€


----------



## Heng (1. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> 24" Iiyama Pro Lite E2407HDS-B1 2ms 10000:1 300cd/m² HDMI Speaker - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!
> 
> Heute beim bekannten angeschaut, echt top das teil preis/leistung würde ich behaupten nicht zu toppen und 24 zoll full hd für 209€



Den hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.
Der ist aber laut Mindfactory erst am 24.04.2009 lieferbar.


----------



## Janny (1. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Im moment ist der Samsung Syncmaster T240HD auch stark im Preis gefallen.

~300€


----------



## Dr.Bishop (2. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Hier ist er noch überall lieferbar:
F&M Online Shop / Computer und mehr

CSV-Direct.de » Artikelinfo

Onyx Online Shop - Monitor TFT 24" IIyama PL-E2407HDS-B1 10000:1 2ms HDMI DVI PLE2407HDS-B1

Hab meinen Freitag bestellt und heute war er schon da, kann nur sagen top teil!


----------



## Heng (2. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Habe noch einen entdeckt BenQ G2400WD was haltet ihr von diesem Moni?
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob einen 22" oder 24" Moni holen soll, die sind ja fast gleich teuer.

Edit: Wenn ich ne xBox an dem BenQ anschließe, habe ich dann zwei schwarze Balken oben und unten, oder zerrt der das Bild hoch auf 1200?


----------



## adler93 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Syncmaster T240HD den würde ich auch nehmen wegen der großen Anschlussvielfalt, da kannst du auch noch mehrere Geräte anschließen und ihn als Tv Ersatz verwenden .


----------



## Heng (2. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Ich weiß nicht ob der Aufpreis von ca. 100€ gerechtfertigt sind für denSyncmaster T240HD. Da sind viele Sachen drin die ich eigentlich nicht brauche DVB-T, Sound.
Ich glaube ich nehme einen 23" oder 24".

Ich glaube ich nehme einen von diesen:
-BenQ G2400WD
-Acer V233Hbd
-FSC SL3230T
-Iiyama E2407HDSB1

Ich kann mich aber immer noch nicht entscheiden. Prad hat auch nich zu allen einen Test. 
Und nehm ich lieber 1920x1080 oder 1920x1200?
Wollte eigentlich in dem Bereich von 200€ bleiben.


----------



## Sadu (3. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

dann schau dir mal bei expert den asus v242h an, kostet 199€ und ist warscheinlich ein stück besser als der Iiyama E2407HDSB1


----------



## Heng (3. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Hab mir den Acer für 165€ bestellt. Mal schauen, zurückgeben kann ich ihn immer noch.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (5. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*



Sadu schrieb:


> dann schau dir mal bei expert den asus v242h an, kostet 199€ und ist warscheinlich ein stück besser als der Iiyama E2407HDSB1




Also besser ist er mit sicherheit nicht..


----------



## dieaerztefan351 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Ich würde an dieser Stelle auch gerne eine Frage anbringen.

Und zwar interessiere ich mich momentan auch für einen neuen Monitor, da mein Alter (Viewsonic VX924) einerseits das Format 5:4 mit der nativen Auflösung von 1280x1024 Pixeln hat und somit nicht besonders für Filme geeignet ist, andererseits besitzt er noch keine HDMI-Schnittstelle, von HDCP-Unterstützung ganz zu schweigen. 
Von der Qualität der Marke Viewsonic und dem Test der PCGames-Hardware überzeugt plane ich nun, über kurz oder lang den "Viewsonic VX 2260 WM" anzuschaffen. 
Nun stellt sich mir allerdings eine Frage, die ich gerne an die Experten weitergeben möchte: 

Kann ich besagten Monitor quasi als Fernseher nutzen, das heißt ohne Computer?

 Ich möchte hier keineswegs ein Antennenkabel anschließen, da mir die Sender mittlerweile nicht mehr zusagen, sondern plane vielmehr, einen geeigneten BluRay-Player zu erwerben und diesen per HDMI mit dem Monitor zu verbinden, was Anschlusstechnisch ja schon einmal passen würde. Den Sound würde ich über eine separate Anlage abspielen lassen.

Ist dieses Vorhaben möglich oder muss ich doch einen teureren Fernseher kaufen, der Funktionen beherbergt, die ich nicht brauche (TV-Tuner etc.)?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## killer89 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Ist ohne Probleme möglich, funktioniert bei meinem Monitor auch und das ist ja der Vorteil von HDMI, dass es auch so funktioniert 

MfG


----------



## dieaerztefan351 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ist ohne Probleme möglich, funktioniert bei meinem Monitor auch und das ist ja der Vorteil von HDMI, dass es auch so funktioniert
> 
> MfG


Danke, das kommt mir sehr gelegen. 

Ich war etwas verunsichert, da ich schon gelesen hatte, dass DVD-/BluRay- Player andere Frequenzen als Grafikkarten ausgeben und nur Fernseher damit richtig klar kämen, da PC-Monitore mit 60 Hz betrieben werden und Fernseher mit 24/25 Hz, was sich aber wohl auf Bilder pro Sekunde bezieht und nicht auf die Bildwiederholrate des Monitors. Bei so niedrigen Frequenzen wollte ich keinen Film schauen .


----------



## killer89 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Neee, das ist meines Wissens nach nicht so. Das was du meinst ist die Frequenz eines normalen Fernsehers, der allerdings 50 Halbbilder pro Sekunde zeigt, daher spricht man da von 50 Hz. 25 Bilder sind dann die ganzen Bilder, die rauskommen 
LCD/Plasma-Fernseher/Monitore haben 60/100/200Hz.

MfG


----------



## peterpanda (12. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*



Heng schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob der Aufpreis von ca. 100€ gerechtfertigt sind für denSyncmaster T240HD. Da sind viele Sachen drin die ich eigentlich nicht brauche DVB-T, Sound.
> Ich glaube ich nehme einen 23" oder 24".
> 
> Ich glaube ich nehme einen von diesen:
> ...



wie gesagt, der iiyama ist echt toll und ich bin super zufrieden


----------



## ultimateje (12. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Ich würde dir einen von den empfehlen:

- Viewsonic VX2262wm
- Samsung Syncm. 2343BW
- Benq E2200HD


----------



## Dr.Nossen (16. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Ich würde auch den Benq E2200HD empfehlen. Die gibt es schon für 180€ und machen dafür ein ganz gutes Bild


----------



## Dancingsheep (19. März 2009)

*AW: Günstiger TFT Full-HD*

Bevor Ich nen Neuen Thread starte schließ ich mich hier einfach mal mit an 

Will mir zum neuen rechner so im nächsten monat einen passenden Monitor dazu anschaffen  

24zoll, 16:9, Full HD 2 anschlußmöglichkeiten (DVI und HDMI) oder (2xHDMI) völlig schnuppe 

Bissel gelesen hab ich natürrlich auch schon und find den "viewsonic+vx2433wm" irgendwie intressant, aber die marke sagt mir garrnichts


----------

